# Cycle Question



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I set my 125g tank up last tues, it's now the following thurs. I put 10 tiger barbs in on last wed. I have started to run chem. tests since Sun. Up until yesterday, I was registering .5 ppm of ammonia and no nitrites. Today when I did a test, I registered barely any ammonia, no nitrites, and no nitrates that I could tell. I ran a test on my established 30 gallon aquarium, and it came back no ammonia, no nitrites, and 10ppm of nitrates, so I know the tests are legit. The tank which is cycling is a 125g with a 38g sump and wet/dry filter set up. It also has a fluval 203 cannister on it. I added about 1/4 cup of gravel from my established tank on last Sat. So why did i register ammonia and all of a sudden nothing? I thought I was supposed to have a nitrite spike? So I basically went from ammonia to nothing? Can I put in my piranha? I have only had fish in the tank for 8 days. What do you guys think is up with my tank?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would guess since the Tiger Barbs are so small in a 125, they do not produce much waste. I would say you need to get more fish or bigger fish that will produce the amount of waste a Piranha does. I could be wrong but I am sure someone will chime in for sure You are definitely not cycled because you have no Nitrates.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Did you do any water change ? With cycling with fish i really wouldnt even bother testing until your 2 weeks into the cycle. Be patient and dont mess with the filter :laugh:


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

No, I haven't done any water changes. I have added a few gallons due to evaporation, that's all. I will not mess with the filter. I guess I'll give it a week and test then. How do I know for sure it has cycled, when there are nitrates?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

ammonia will rise, then nitrite will follow. Ammonia wil peek, then drop, and so wil nitrite. Resulting in Nitrates. Then your good to go. I think


----------



## mike61701 (Mar 9, 2008)

i know my 90 gallon took a solid two weeks to cycle. i think the bigger the tank the longer the cycle. thats just my theory. be patient, it will come.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Just listen to all the advice above,took 2 weeks for my 90 gallon to cycle using fish.Just wait it out and relax it will balance once the cycle is obtained.It's the only part that sucks for a new tank.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Well its been over two weeks with fish in the tank... I have been doing daily tests on the water. Last week I had a quick ammonia spike, the next day when i checked no ammonia and no nitrites... Now I may have a smidge of nitrates. Am I good to go adding my p's? According to the tests, I have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and darn close if not 0 nitrates. the fish have been in for 2 weeks now with feeding once a day. 10 small tiger barbs


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Did ammonia or nitrite rise whilst you tested the water?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Good to go if you ask me but that would be only I know that levels have stayed that way and no major rise or fall in params has occured in awhile.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I just skimmed through that post then readingbabelfish, if you have had a rise and fal of ammonia and nitrites, then your good to go.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Yesterday, I was about to go get my piranhas, and I checked my tank and lo and behold, a huge white milky cloud! I tested for any high toxic levels and nothing. Today the cloud has dissapated mostly with no toxic levels. What do you guys think, should I wait for the piranhas?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I would throw them in unless there a super expensive, huge, or rare breed.

It sounds like its cycled, and if its not you can always just do a ton of water changes to keep it in check till the cycle does show up.

I dont know what the cloud could have been if your parameters were 0


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah, me neither... it's going away though. Thanks for the input


----------



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

The white cloud is more than likely a huge boom in beneficial bacteria in the water. It will clear up by itself as it catches up with the ammonia and nitrite. Personally I would wait until the test kit shows 0 ammonia 0 nitrite and around 20 to 40 nitrate. That way you know for a fact that your solid on the cycling process. Also when you add more Ps your tank might go through another mini cycle depending on how many and their size. Using ammo lock will neutralize ammonia while adding salt will make it easier for them during the nitrite spike. Good luck.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

readingbabelfish said:


> No, I haven't done any water changes. I have added a few gallons due to evaporation, that's all. I will not mess with the filter. I guess I'll give it a week and test then. How do I know for sure it has cycled, when there are nitrates?


Sort of, when you test 2 days in a row with 0 nitrites and ammonia and you detect an increase in nitrates you are done cycling for the bio load you provided. When you get your P's try to match that bio load as close as possible otherwise you may subject them to a mini cycle. As long as you throw in a tablespoon of predissolved salt in the 125G i wouldnt worry about it though.


----------

